# Copiar control remoto para puerta de parquing



## ____Alex___ (May 7, 2008)

Hola electrónicos, un saludo a todos. Me he registrado en este interesante foro por un problema que se ma ha planteado:

-He perdido el mando que abre la puerta de mi parquing, y me piden 50€ por uno nuevo. 30€ de fianza y 20€ del mando. Lo encuentro excesivo.

-Se me plantea la duda de si seria capaz de con otro mismo mando exactamente igual (el de mi hermana), hacer una copia válida para poder acceder al parquing. Comprándome el aparato por libre.

-Mis nociones de electrónica són las que me dieron en la titulación de Ing. Técnica en Mecánica, asi que són elementales.

Si alguno de ustedes pudiera darme algunos pros y contras lo valoraría mucho.

Muchas gracias. Un saludo.

Alex


----------



## pepechip (May 7, 2008)

Hola
Por supuesto es abusivo los 50€ que te piden.

No te merece la pena fabricarte uno.

Hay mandos que en el compartimento de la pila llevan unos microinterruptores que seleccionas el codigo. 
Si el de tu hermana es de este tipo, solo tienes que comprar uno igual y ponerle la misma combinacion.

otra opcion es llevar el mando de tu hermana a algun centro de copiado de llaves, en donde lo colocan proximo a otro mando y este memoriza el codigo.


----------



## heli (May 8, 2008)

Efectivamente, son unos precios abusivos. Sin embargo conseguir un mando para tu garage por tu cuenta puede ser complicado. 
Además de los clásicos con microinterruptores existen unos mucho mas modernos que tienen un sistema de código único y envían una señal cambiante cada vez, mucho mas seguro que los mandos de microinterruptores. Uno de estos sistemas es el Keeloq: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KeeLoq 
La pega es que no se pueden copiar. Lo que se hace es "enseñar" al receptor que el nuevo mando también está autorizado a abrir la puerta. Para eso tienes que tener acceso al receptor del mando y saber programarlo...


----------



## pepechip (May 8, 2008)

tenia curiosidad por conocer como funciona ese mando, asi que he encontrado esta pagina en castellano.
http://www.ecojoven.com/uno/03/keeloq.html

No me estraña que te pidan 50€, como si te quieren pedir 200€. Saben que ellos son los unicos vendedores que te pueden proporcionar el mando.
Deveras de agachar la cabeza y pasar por el aro.


----------

